# Need Center Bore & Offset help MK3 Jetta



## GTIsilverstone (Feb 10, 2004)

The car:
Bone stock 97 Jetta
Stock Brakes (they'll stay that way)
FK Streetline Coilovers

I want to run some 15x7 bbs replicas:
http://www.esmwheels.com/main/product_info.php?cPath=21_34&products_id=49

I was going to run a 195 45 tire (that seems to be the preffered or most used from my research here)...

Before I order the wheels from the site, they're asking me for what offset & center bore.... I'd love the wheels to be as flush to the fenders as possible.... I don't want any rediculous camber, not concerned about poke.... I can deal with a little bit of rub but nothing problematic...

Can anyone give me a quick answer?


----------



## dumpedmk3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Center bore is 57.1mm

I'm currently looking at 15x7, et 10, on 195/45.

So bump for some thoughts.


----------

